# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Edit Icons column heading in grid

## Steve Diamond

Does anyone know a way to specify a column heading for the grid column that contains the Edit Icons? I don&#39;t much like the look of the blank column heading that you get by default.

Yes, I know it&#39;s possible to do this manually. You can turn off the Edit Icons, specify a dummy column in the SQL (using the name you want for the column heading), and then use MagicCell on that column to display the icon images and construct the correct URLs for their links. I use this method with a Javascript function when I want to pop up a separate window for editing a child table. But it&#39;s a lot of work for a simple result when the default icon behavior is what I want and I&#39;m just missing the column heading.

If there isn&#39;t a way, can you add this to the wish list, Frank, please?

TIA.

Steve Diamond

----------


## Frank Kwong

look at examle E17 on the site&#39;s examples page. The following make up the edit icon column ->

X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Employees,BookMarkFlds=0,EditVa  lidateName=PreventDel(),&#34; &_
&#34;UpdateIcon=True,DeleteIcon=True,EditIconsLayo  ut=Left&#34;


Are you saying that there is a wasted cell there at the column heading of this icon row and you would like to put an image there and HREF that yourself ?



------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 8:35:49 PM

Does anyone know a way to specify a column heading for the grid column that contains the Edit Icons? I don&#39;t much like the look of the blank column heading that you get by default.

Yes, I know it&#39;s possible to do this manually. You can turn off the Edit Icons, specify a dummy column in the SQL (using the name you want for the column heading), and then use MagicCell on that column to display the icon images and construct the correct URLs for their links. I use this method with a Javascript function when I want to pop up a separate window for editing a child table. But it&#39;s a lot of work for a simple result when the default icon behavior is what I want and I&#39;m just missing the column heading.

If there isn&#39;t a way, can you add this to the wish list, Frank, please?

TIA.

Steve Diamond

----------


## Steve Diamond

Yes, I&#39;m familiar with E17. I am talking about the wasted cell in the column heading. I just want to put some text in that cell, like &#34;Edit,&#34; for example.

What I was saying about the images and the links is that there is a workaround using MagicCell. It goes something like this (just the highlights):

X.dbUnit = 800
X.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT Client_Type_ID, Description, 1 as &#39;Edit&#39; FROM Client_Types&#34;
X.dbEditHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbGridHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID&#34;
X.dbFilterHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Client_Types, BookMarkFlds=Client_Type_ID, RecordScope=Single&#34;
X.dbMagicCell = &#34;(*[]#|~/)Edit**<a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditUpdate::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=update&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/updateicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;18&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a><a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditDelete::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=delete&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/deleteicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;20&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a>&#34;

This creates the same icon column as if it had been specified in the EditParams, but with the text &#39;Edit&#39; in that empty cell at the top of the column.

Is there an easier way?

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/9/01 9:03:28 PM

look at examle E17 on the site&#39;s examples page. The following make up the edit icon column ->

X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Employees,BookMarkFlds=0,EditVa  lidateName=PreventDel(),&#34; &_
&#34;UpdateIcon=True,DeleteIcon=True,EditIconsLayo  ut=Left&#34;


Are you saying that there is a wasted cell there at the column heading of this icon row and you would like to put an image there and HREF that yourself ?



------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 8:35:49 PM

Does anyone know a way to specify a column heading for the grid column that contains the Edit Icons? I don&#39;t much like the look of the blank column heading that you get by default.

Yes, I know it&#39;s possible to do this manually. You can turn off the Edit Icons, specify a dummy column in the SQL (using the name you want for the column heading), and then use MagicCell on that column to display the icon images and construct the correct URLs for their links. I use this method with a Javascript function when I want to pop up a separate window for editing a child table. But it&#39;s a lot of work for a simple result when the default icon behavior is what I want and I&#39;m just missing the column heading.

If there isn&#39;t a way, can you add this to the wish list, Frank, please?

TIA.

Steve Diamond

----------


## Frank Kwong

What you did is alreay pretty good. There are really not too much code involved. The next easy thing is for me to provide this option in the properties which is very easy also. But this particular spot and others might be taken by the full screen edit features in the coming versions. So, live with that for the meanwhile. You could actually create such a button with user custom buttons. Why in the upper left corner ?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 10:41:06 PM

Yes, I&#39;m familiar with E17. I am talking about the wasted cell in the column heading. I just want to put some text in that cell, like &#34;Edit,&#34; for example.

What I was saying about the images and the links is that there is a workaround using MagicCell. It goes something like this (just the highlights):

X.dbUnit = 800
X.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT Client_Type_ID, Description, 1 as &#39;Edit&#39; FROM Client_Types&#34;
X.dbEditHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbGridHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID&#34;
X.dbFilterHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Client_Types, BookMarkFlds=Client_Type_ID, RecordScope=Single&#34;
X.dbMagicCell = &#34;(*[]#|~/)Edit**<a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditUpdate::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=update&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/updateicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;18&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a><a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditDelete::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=delete&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/deleteicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;20&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a>&#34;

This creates the same icon column as if it had been specified in the EditParams, but with the text &#39;Edit&#39; in that empty cell at the top of the column.

Is there an easier way?

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/9/01 9:03:28 PM

look at examle E17 on the site&#39;s examples page. The following make up the edit icon column ->

X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Employees,BookMarkFlds=0,EditVa  lidateName=PreventDel(),&#34; &_
&#34;UpdateIcon=True,DeleteIcon=True,EditIconsLayo  ut=Left&#34;


Are you saying that there is a wasted cell there at the column heading of this icon row and you would like to put an image there and HREF that yourself ?



------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 8:35:49 PM

Does anyone know a way to specify a column heading for the grid column that contains the Edit Icons? I don&#39;t much like the look of the blank column heading that you get by default.

Yes, I know it&#39;s possible to do this manually. You can turn off the Edit Icons, specify a dummy column in the SQL (using the name you want for the column heading), and then use MagicCell on that column to display the icon images and construct the correct URLs for their links. I use this method with a Javascript function when I want to pop up a separate window for editing a child table. But it&#39;s a lot of work for a simple result when the default icon behavior is what I want and I&#39;m just missing the column heading.

If there isn&#39;t a way, can you add this to the wish list, Frank, please?

TIA.

Steve Diamond

----------


## Steve Diamond

Actually, further testing has shown that what I did using MagicCell is not so good after all. It works fine in isolation, meaning when only one page uses this technique. But as soon as I have two pages using it in the same session, clicking on one of my icons gives this message - &#34;Error: Illegal access of editing functions&#34; - instead of going into EditUpdate or EditDelete mode.

I am using different unit numbers for the pages. Even when I execute the dbReset method on the unit for the current page upon first entry, the error message still occurs.

Curiously, one way to make it work correctly is to put in the standard UpdateIcon and DeleteIcon using EditParams (in addition to the icons generated by MagicCell). Of course, this gives a redundant column. Now you have two columns, each containing an UpdateIcon and a DeleteIcon. In this case, the MagicCell-generated icons DO WORK CORRECTLY. But as soon as you eliminate the icons from EditParams, you go back to getting an error when you click on the MagicCell-generated icons.

This kind of looks like a bug. But it was never a great way of accomplishing my objective anyway. All I want to do is specify a text string for that &#34;wasted&#34; or empty cell at the top of the column that has the icons. Please add this to the wish list.

Thanks much.

Steve Diamond

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/10/01 1:33:12 AM

What you did is alreay pretty good. There are really not too much code involved. The next easy thing is for me to provide this option in the properties which is very easy also. But this particular spot and others might be taken by the full screen edit features in the coming versions. So, live with that for the meanwhile. You could actually create such a button with user custom buttons. Why in the upper left corner ?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 10:41:06 PM

Yes, I&#39;m familiar with E17. I am talking about the wasted cell in the column heading. I just want to put some text in that cell, like &#34;Edit,&#34; for example.

What I was saying about the images and the links is that there is a workaround using MagicCell. It goes something like this (just the highlights):

X.dbUnit = 800
X.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT Client_Type_ID, Description, 1 as &#39;Edit&#39; FROM Client_Types&#34;
X.dbEditHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbGridHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID&#34;
X.dbFilterHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Client_Types, BookMarkFlds=Client_Type_ID, RecordScope=Single&#34;
X.dbMagicCell = &#34;(*[]#|~/)Edit**<a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditUpdate::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=update&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/updateicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;18&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a><a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditDelete::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=delete&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/deleteicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;20&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a>&#34;

This creates the same icon column as if it had been specified in the EditParams, but with the text &#39;Edit&#39; in that empty cell at the top of the column.

Is there an easier way?

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/9/01 9:03:28 PM

look at examle E17 on the site&#39;s examples page. The following make up the edit icon column ->

X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Employees,BookMarkFlds=0,EditVa  lidateName=PreventDel(),&#34; &_
&#34;UpdateIcon=True,DeleteIcon=True,EditIconsLayo  ut=Left&#34;


Are you saying that there is a wasted cell there at the column heading of this icon row and you would like to put an image there and HREF that yourself ?



------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 8:35:49 PM

Does anyone know a way to specify a column heading for the grid column that contains the Edit Icons? I don&#39;t much like the look of the blank column heading that you get by default.

Yes, I know it&#39;s possible to do this manually. You can turn off the Edit Icons, specify a dummy column in the SQL (using the name you want for the column heading), and then use MagicCell on that column to display the icon images and construct the correct URLs for their links. I use this method with a Javascript function when I want to pop up a separate window for editing a child table. But it&#39;s a lot of work for a simple result when the default icon behavior is what I want and I&#39;m just missing the column heading.

If there isn&#39;t a way, can you add this to the wish list, Frank, please?

TIA.

Steve Diamond

----------


## Frank Kwong

Can you give me some simple code in NWIND to illustrate this &#34;bug&#34;. Something I can cut paste and run. If it is a big then it&#39;ll be fixed. If it is an app then there are bigger and better solution coming and providing a way out like this is not appropriate becasue the new version has to be backwards compatible. BTW, what is the final purpose of this upper-left button and why it cannot be dbCustomButtons i the nav bar?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/14/01 7:18:37 PM

Actually, further testing has shown that what I did using MagicCell is not so good after all. It works fine in isolation, meaning when only one page uses this technique. But as soon as I have two pages using it in the same session, clicking on one of my icons gives this message - &#34;Error: Illegal access of editing functions&#34; - instead of going into EditUpdate or EditDelete mode.

I am using different unit numbers for the pages. Even when I execute the dbReset method on the unit for the current page upon first entry, the error message still occurs.

Curiously, one way to make it work correctly is to put in the standard UpdateIcon and DeleteIcon using EditParams (in addition to the icons generated by MagicCell). Of course, this gives a redundant column. Now you have two columns, each containing an UpdateIcon and a DeleteIcon. In this case, the MagicCell-generated icons DO WORK CORRECTLY. But as soon as you eliminate the icons from EditParams, you go back to getting an error when you click on the MagicCell-generated icons.

This kind of looks like a bug. But it was never a great way of accomplishing my objective anyway. All I want to do is specify a text string for that &#34;wasted&#34; or empty cell at the top of the column that has the icons. Please add this to the wish list.

Thanks much.

Steve Diamond

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/10/01 1:33:12 AM

What you did is alreay pretty good. There are really not too much code involved. The next easy thing is for me to provide this option in the properties which is very easy also. But this particular spot and others might be taken by the full screen edit features in the coming versions. So, live with that for the meanwhile. You could actually create such a button with user custom buttons. Why in the upper left corner ?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 10:41:06 PM

Yes, I&#39;m familiar with E17. I am talking about the wasted cell in the column heading. I just want to put some text in that cell, like &#34;Edit,&#34; for example.

What I was saying about the images and the links is that there is a workaround using MagicCell. It goes something like this (just the highlights):

X.dbUnit = 800
X.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT Client_Type_ID, Description, 1 as &#39;Edit&#39; FROM Client_Types&#34;
X.dbEditHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbGridHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID&#34;
X.dbFilterHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Client_Types, BookMarkFlds=Client_Type_ID, RecordScope=Single&#34;
X.dbMagicCell = &#34;(*[]#|~/)Edit**<a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditUpdate::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=update&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/updateicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;18&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a><a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditDelete::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=delete&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/deleteicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;20&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a>&#34;

This creates the same icon column as if it had been specified in the EditParams, but with the text &#39;Edit&#39; in that empty cell at the top of the column.

Is there an easier way?

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/9/01 9:03:28 PM

look at examle E17 on the site&#39;s examples page. The following make up the edit icon column ->

X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Employees,BookMarkFlds=0,EditVa  lidateName=PreventDel(),&#34; &_
&#34;UpdateIcon=True,DeleteIcon=True,EditIconsLayo  ut=Left&#34;


Are you saying that there is a wasted cell there at the column heading of this icon row and you would like to put an image there and HREF that yourself ?



------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 8:35:49 PM

Does anyone know a way to specify a column heading for the grid column that contains the Edit Icons? I don&#39;t much like the look of the blank column heading that you get by default.

Yes, I know it&#39;s possible to do this manually. You can turn off the Edit Icons, specify a dummy column in the SQL (using the name you want for the column heading), and then use MagicCell on that column to display the icon images and construct the correct URLs for their links. I use this method with a Javascript function when I want to pop up a separate window for editing a child table. But it&#39;s a lot of work for a simple result when the default icon behavior is what I want and I&#39;m just missing the column heading.

If there isn&#39;t a way, can you add this to the wish list, Frank, please?

TIA.

Steve Diamond

----------


## Steve Diamond

It&#39;s not a button. I&#39;m just trying to put some text in that empty TH cell for the column that contains the edit icons. For example, I&#39;d sometimes like it to say &#34;Edit&#34; and sometimes &#34;View&#34;.

Since there is no property setting to put text in that TH cell, I tried creating the whole column myself, using MagicCell, instead. That&#39;s when I ran into this problem.

I will work on simple code to illustrate. 


------------
Frank Kwong at 8/14/01 7:44:25 PM

Can you give me some simple code in NWIND to illustrate this &#34;bug&#34;. Something I can cut paste and run. If it is a big then it&#39;ll be fixed. If it is an app then there are bigger and better solution coming and providing a way out like this is not appropriate becasue the new version has to be backwards compatible. BTW, what is the final purpose of this upper-left button and why it cannot be dbCustomButtons i the nav bar?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/14/01 7:18:37 PM

Actually, further testing has shown that what I did using MagicCell is not so good after all. It works fine in isolation, meaning when only one page uses this technique. But as soon as I have two pages using it in the same session, clicking on one of my icons gives this message - &#34;Error: Illegal access of editing functions&#34; - instead of going into EditUpdate or EditDelete mode.

I am using different unit numbers for the pages. Even when I execute the dbReset method on the unit for the current page upon first entry, the error message still occurs.

Curiously, one way to make it work correctly is to put in the standard UpdateIcon and DeleteIcon using EditParams (in addition to the icons generated by MagicCell). Of course, this gives a redundant column. Now you have two columns, each containing an UpdateIcon and a DeleteIcon. In this case, the MagicCell-generated icons DO WORK CORRECTLY. But as soon as you eliminate the icons from EditParams, you go back to getting an error when you click on the MagicCell-generated icons.

This kind of looks like a bug. But it was never a great way of accomplishing my objective anyway. All I want to do is specify a text string for that &#34;wasted&#34; or empty cell at the top of the column that has the icons. Please add this to the wish list.

Thanks much.

Steve Diamond

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/10/01 1:33:12 AM

What you did is alreay pretty good. There are really not too much code involved. The next easy thing is for me to provide this option in the properties which is very easy also. But this particular spot and others might be taken by the full screen edit features in the coming versions. So, live with that for the meanwhile. You could actually create such a button with user custom buttons. Why in the upper left corner ?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 10:41:06 PM

Yes, I&#39;m familiar with E17. I am talking about the wasted cell in the column heading. I just want to put some text in that cell, like &#34;Edit,&#34; for example.

What I was saying about the images and the links is that there is a workaround using MagicCell. It goes something like this (just the highlights):

X.dbUnit = 800
X.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT Client_Type_ID, Description, 1 as &#39;Edit&#39; FROM Client_Types&#34;
X.dbEditHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbGridHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID&#34;
X.dbFilterHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Client_Types, BookMarkFlds=Client_Type_ID, RecordScope=Single&#34;
X.dbMagicCell = &#34;(*[]#|~/)Edit**<a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditUpdate::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=update&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/updateicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;18&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a><a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditDelete::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=delete&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/deleteicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;20&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a>&#34;

This creates the same icon column as if it had been specified in the EditParams, but with the text &#39;Edit&#39; in that empty cell at the top of the column.

Is there an easier way?

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/9/01 9:03:28 PM

look at examle E17 on the site&#39;s examples page. The following make up the edit icon column ->

X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Employees,BookMarkFlds=0,EditVa  lidateName=PreventDel(),&#34; &_
&#34;UpdateIcon=True,DeleteIcon=True,EditIconsLayo  ut=Left&#34;


Are you saying that there is a wasted cell there at the column heading of this icon row and you would like to put an image there and HREF that yourself ?



------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 8:35:49 PM

Does anyone know a way to specify a column heading for the grid column that contains the Edit Icons? I don&#39;t much like the look of the blank column heading that you get by default.

Yes, I know it&#39;s possible to do this manually. You can turn off the Edit Icons, specify a dummy column in the SQL (using the name you want for the column heading), and then use MagicCell on that column to display the icon images and construct the correct URLs for their links. I use this method with a Javascript function when I want to pop up a separate window for editing a child table. But it&#39;s a lot of work for a simple result when the default icon behavior is what I want and I&#39;m just missing the column heading.

If there isn&#39;t a way, can you add this to the wish list, Frank, please?

TIA.

Steve Diamond

----------


## Steve Diamond

Here&#39;s code that should let you duplicate the problem. This example starts with your example number E17. Here&#39;s my first variation. It changes the SQL and uses MagicCell to add a column headed &#34;Edit&#34; at the right-hand side of the grid, which is otherwise identical to the column on the left that contains the edit icons. Try it in a new session. Both sets of edit icons work fine. The ones on the right side work just the same as the ones on the left side.

<%
Set X= Server.CreateObject(&#34;ASP.db&#34 :Wink: 
X.dbUnit = &#34;3&#34;
X.dbDSN = &#34;DSN=NWIND-SQL&#34;
X.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT EmployeeID,LastName,FirstName,Title,City,Region,Co  untry,&#34; &_
&#34;HireDate,Left(HireDate,8) as Hired, 1 as &#39;Edit&#39; FROM Employees ORDER BY LastName&#34;
X.dbMode = &#34;Grid&#34;
X.dbGridInc = &#34;5&#34;

X.dbDBType = &#34;SQL&#34;
X.dbOptions = &#34;NavGotoFldIndex=1&#34;
X.dbExportFlds = &#34;LastName,HireDate,Hired&#34;
X.dbNameMap = &#34;(;|)Hired|Hired||Left(HireDate,8)&#34; &#39; necessary for sorting to work

X.dbGridTableTag = &#34;Border=1 cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1&#34;
X.dbFormTableTag = &#34;Border=1 cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1&#34;

X.dbEditFlds = &#34;(;,[])LastName, FirstName, Title, City, Region, Country, HireDate&#34;
X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Employees,BookMarkFlds=0,EditVa  lidateName=PreventDel(),&#34; &_
&#34;UpdateIcon=True,DeleteIcon=True,EditIconsLayo  ut=Left&#34;

X.dbImageDir = &#34;../images/&#34;
X.dbNavigationItem = &#34;Top,Prev,Next,Bottom,Reload,Filter&#34;
X.dbNavigationIcon = &#34;std&#34;

X.dbMagicCell = &#34;(*[]#|~/)Edit**<a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_3=aspdbEditUpdate::#A  spdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_3&aspDBClick_3=update&aspdbE  BM_3=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;EmployeeID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../images/updateicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;18&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a><a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_3=aspdbEditDelete::#A  spdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_3&aspDBClick_3=delete&aspdbE  BM_3=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;EmployeeID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../images/deleteicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;20&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a>&#34;
X.ASPdb
%>

Here&#39;s my second variation. I take the icon specs out of the EditParams, eliminating the column on the left-hand side of the grid. I also use a different unit number. Otherwise it&#39;s identical. Save this code as a different ASP page from the first one.

<%
Set X= Server.CreateObject(&#34;ASP.db&#34 :Wink: 
X.dbUnit = &#34;4&#34;
X.dbDSN = &#34;DSN=NWIND-SQL&#34;
X.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT EmployeeID,LastName,FirstName,Title,City,Region,Co  untry,&#34; &_
&#34;HireDate,Left(HireDate,8) as Hired, 1 as &#39;Edit&#39; FROM Employees ORDER BY LastName&#34;
X.dbMode = &#34;Grid&#34;
X.dbGridInc = &#34;5&#34;

X.dbDBType = &#34;SQL&#34;
X.dbOptions = &#34;NavGotoFldIndex=1&#34;
X.dbExportFlds = &#34;LastName,HireDate,Hired&#34;
X.dbNameMap = &#34;(;|)Hired|Hired||Left(HireDate,8)&#34; &#39; necessary for sorting to work

X.dbGridTableTag = &#34;Border=1 cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1&#34;
X.dbFormTableTag = &#34;Border=1 cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1&#34;

X.dbEditFlds = &#34;(;,[])LastName, FirstName, Title, City, Region, Country, HireDate&#34;
X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Employees,BookMarkFlds=0,EditVa  lidateName=PreventDel()&#34;

X.dbImageDir = &#34;../images/&#34;
X.dbNavigationItem = &#34;Top,Prev,Next,Bottom,Reload,Filter&#34;
X.dbNavigationIcon = &#34;std&#34;

X.dbMagicCell = &#34;(*[]#|~/)Edit**<a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_4=aspdbEditUpdate::#A  spdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_4&aspDBClick_4=update&aspdbE  BM_4=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;EmployeeID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../images/updateicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;18&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a><a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_4=aspdbEditDelete::#A  spdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_4&aspDBClick_4=delete&aspdbE  BM_4=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;EmployeeID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../images/deleteicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;20&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a>&#34;
X.ASPdb
%>

Run this one in a new session and click one of the edit icons. You should get the error message: &#34;Error: Illegal access of editing functions.&#34; If not, run the first page and click one of the edit icons on the right-hand side of the grid. Then go to the second page during the same session and click one of the edit icons there. You should get the error message in that case for sure. (It&#39;s not totally consistent for me. Sometimes I get it the first time through and sometimes not.)

Please let me know whether or not you can duplicate this on your systems. If not, I&#39;ll certainly be curious to try to find out why.

Thanks.

Steve Diamond


------------
Frank Kwong at 8/14/01 7:44:25 PM

Can you give me some simple code in NWIND to illustrate this &#34;bug&#34;. Something I can cut paste and run. If it is a big then it&#39;ll be fixed. If it is an app then there are bigger and better solution coming and providing a way out like this is not appropriate becasue the new version has to be backwards compatible. BTW, what is the final purpose of this upper-left button and why it cannot be dbCustomButtons i the nav bar?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/14/01 7:18:37 PM

Actually, further testing has shown that what I did using MagicCell is not so good after all. It works fine in isolation, meaning when only one page uses this technique. But as soon as I have two pages using it in the same session, clicking on one of my icons gives this message - &#34;Error: Illegal access of editing functions&#34; - instead of going into EditUpdate or EditDelete mode.

I am using different unit numbers for the pages. Even when I execute the dbReset method on the unit for the current page upon first entry, the error message still occurs.

Curiously, one way to make it work correctly is to put in the standard UpdateIcon and DeleteIcon using EditParams (in addition to the icons generated by MagicCell). Of course, this gives a redundant column. Now you have two columns, each containing an UpdateIcon and a DeleteIcon. In this case, the MagicCell-generated icons DO WORK CORRECTLY. But as soon as you eliminate the icons from EditParams, you go back to getting an error when you click on the MagicCell-generated icons.

This kind of looks like a bug. But it was never a great way of accomplishing my objective anyway. All I want to do is specify a text string for that &#34;wasted&#34; or empty cell at the top of the column that has the icons. Please add this to the wish list.

Thanks much.

Steve Diamond

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/10/01 1:33:12 AM

What you did is alreay pretty good. There are really not too much code involved. The next easy thing is for me to provide this option in the properties which is very easy also. But this particular spot and others might be taken by the full screen edit features in the coming versions. So, live with that for the meanwhile. You could actually create such a button with user custom buttons. Why in the upper left corner ?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 10:41:06 PM

Yes, I&#39;m familiar with E17. I am talking about the wasted cell in the column heading. I just want to put some text in that cell, like &#34;Edit,&#34; for example.

What I was saying about the images and the links is that there is a workaround using MagicCell. It goes something like this (just the highlights):

X.dbUnit = 800
X.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT Client_Type_ID, Description, 1 as &#39;Edit&#39; FROM Client_Types&#34;
X.dbEditHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbGridHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID&#34;
X.dbFilterHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Client_Types, BookMarkFlds=Client_Type_ID, RecordScope=Single&#34;
X.dbMagicCell = &#34;(*[]#|~/)Edit**<a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditUpdate::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=update&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/updateicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;18&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a><a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditDelete::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=delete&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/deleteicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;20&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a>&#34;

This creates the same icon column as if it had been specified in the EditParams, but with the text &#39;Edit&#39; in that empty cell at the top of the column.

Is there an easier way?

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/9/01 9:03:28 PM

look at examle E17 on the site&#39;s examples page. The following make up the edit icon column ->

X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Employees,BookMarkFlds=0,EditVa  lidateName=PreventDel(),&#34; &_
&#34;UpdateIcon=True,DeleteIcon=True,EditIconsLayo  ut=Left&#34;


Are you saying that there is a wasted cell there at the column heading of this icon row and you would like to put an image there and HREF that yourself ?



------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 8:35:49 PM

Does anyone know a way to specify a column heading for the grid column that contains the Edit Icons? I don&#39;t much like the look of the blank column heading that you get by default.

Yes, I know it&#39;s possible to do this manually. You can turn off the Edit Icons, specify a dummy column in the SQL (using the name you want for the column heading), and then use MagicCell on that column to display the icon images and construct the correct URLs for their links. I use this method with a Javascript function when I want to pop up a separate window for editing a child table. But it&#39;s a lot of work for a simple result when the default icon behavior is what I want and I&#39;m just missing the column heading.

If there isn&#39;t a way, can you add this to the wish list, Frank, please?

TIA.

Steve Diamond

----------


## Steve Diamond

See previous message for illustrative code. And by the way, I don&#39;t see why backwards compatibility should be an issue. Why not just add a new parameter to EditParams, like &#34;IconColumnHeading&#34;? If it&#39;s not present, then you get an empty TH cell, just like now. If it is present, then its value goes into the TH cell.


------------
Frank Kwong at 8/14/01 7:44:25 PM

Can you give me some simple code in NWIND to illustrate this &#34;bug&#34;. Something I can cut paste and run. If it is a big then it&#39;ll be fixed. If it is an app then there are bigger and better solution coming and providing a way out like this is not appropriate becasue the new version has to be backwards compatible. BTW, what is the final purpose of this upper-left button and why it cannot be dbCustomButtons i the nav bar?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/14/01 7:18:37 PM

Actually, further testing has shown that what I did using MagicCell is not so good after all. It works fine in isolation, meaning when only one page uses this technique. But as soon as I have two pages using it in the same session, clicking on one of my icons gives this message - &#34;Error: Illegal access of editing functions&#34; - instead of going into EditUpdate or EditDelete mode.

I am using different unit numbers for the pages. Even when I execute the dbReset method on the unit for the current page upon first entry, the error message still occurs.

Curiously, one way to make it work correctly is to put in the standard UpdateIcon and DeleteIcon using EditParams (in addition to the icons generated by MagicCell). Of course, this gives a redundant column. Now you have two columns, each containing an UpdateIcon and a DeleteIcon. In this case, the MagicCell-generated icons DO WORK CORRECTLY. But as soon as you eliminate the icons from EditParams, you go back to getting an error when you click on the MagicCell-generated icons.

This kind of looks like a bug. But it was never a great way of accomplishing my objective anyway. All I want to do is specify a text string for that &#34;wasted&#34; or empty cell at the top of the column that has the icons. Please add this to the wish list.

Thanks much.

Steve Diamond

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/10/01 1:33:12 AM

What you did is alreay pretty good. There are really not too much code involved. The next easy thing is for me to provide this option in the properties which is very easy also. But this particular spot and others might be taken by the full screen edit features in the coming versions. So, live with that for the meanwhile. You could actually create such a button with user custom buttons. Why in the upper left corner ?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 10:41:06 PM

Yes, I&#39;m familiar with E17. I am talking about the wasted cell in the column heading. I just want to put some text in that cell, like &#34;Edit,&#34; for example.

What I was saying about the images and the links is that there is a workaround using MagicCell. It goes something like this (just the highlights):

X.dbUnit = 800
X.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT Client_Type_ID, Description, 1 as &#39;Edit&#39; FROM Client_Types&#34;
X.dbEditHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbGridHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID&#34;
X.dbFilterHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Client_Types, BookMarkFlds=Client_Type_ID, RecordScope=Single&#34;
X.dbMagicCell = &#34;(*[]#|~/)Edit**<a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditUpdate::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=update&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/updateicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;18&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a><a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditDelete::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=delete&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/deleteicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;20&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a>&#34;

This creates the same icon column as if it had been specified in the EditParams, but with the text &#39;Edit&#39; in that empty cell at the top of the column.

Is there an easier way?

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/9/01 9:03:28 PM

look at examle E17 on the site&#39;s examples page. The following make up the edit icon column ->

X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Employees,BookMarkFlds=0,EditVa  lidateName=PreventDel(),&#34; &_
&#34;UpdateIcon=True,DeleteIcon=True,EditIconsLayo  ut=Left&#34;


Are you saying that there is a wasted cell there at the column heading of this icon row and you would like to put an image there and HREF that yourself ?



------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 8:35:49 PM

Does anyone know a way to specify a column heading for the grid column that contains the Edit Icons? I don&#39;t much like the look of the blank column heading that you get by default.

Yes, I know it&#39;s possible to do this manually. You can turn off the Edit Icons, specify a dummy column in the SQL (using the name you want for the column heading), and then use MagicCell on that column to display the icon images and construct the correct URLs for their links. I use this method with a Javascript function when I want to pop up a separate window for editing a child table. But it&#39;s a lot of work for a simple result when the default icon behavior is what I want and I&#39;m just missing the column heading.

If there isn&#39;t a way, can you add this to the wish list, Frank, please?

TIA.

Steve Diamond

----------


## Frank Kwong

* previous message code is something I cannot run. 
* IconColumnHeading sounds fine except this cell will be used in the new versions.




------------
Steve Diamond at 8/14/01 8:54:09 PM

See previous message for illustrative code. And by the way, I don&#39;t see why backwards compatibility should be an issue. Why not just add a new parameter to EditParams, like &#34;IconColumnHeading&#34;? If it&#39;s not present, then you get an empty TH cell, just like now. If it is present, then its value goes into the TH cell.


------------
Frank Kwong at 8/14/01 7:44:25 PM

Can you give me some simple code in NWIND to illustrate this &#34;bug&#34;. Something I can cut paste and run. If it is a big then it&#39;ll be fixed. If it is an app then there are bigger and better solution coming and providing a way out like this is not appropriate becasue the new version has to be backwards compatible. BTW, what is the final purpose of this upper-left button and why it cannot be dbCustomButtons i the nav bar?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/14/01 7:18:37 PM

Actually, further testing has shown that what I did using MagicCell is not so good after all. It works fine in isolation, meaning when only one page uses this technique. But as soon as I have two pages using it in the same session, clicking on one of my icons gives this message - &#34;Error: Illegal access of editing functions&#34; - instead of going into EditUpdate or EditDelete mode.

I am using different unit numbers for the pages. Even when I execute the dbReset method on the unit for the current page upon first entry, the error message still occurs.

Curiously, one way to make it work correctly is to put in the standard UpdateIcon and DeleteIcon using EditParams (in addition to the icons generated by MagicCell). Of course, this gives a redundant column. Now you have two columns, each containing an UpdateIcon and a DeleteIcon. In this case, the MagicCell-generated icons DO WORK CORRECTLY. But as soon as you eliminate the icons from EditParams, you go back to getting an error when you click on the MagicCell-generated icons.

This kind of looks like a bug. But it was never a great way of accomplishing my objective anyway. All I want to do is specify a text string for that &#34;wasted&#34; or empty cell at the top of the column that has the icons. Please add this to the wish list.

Thanks much.

Steve Diamond

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/10/01 1:33:12 AM

What you did is alreay pretty good. There are really not too much code involved. The next easy thing is for me to provide this option in the properties which is very easy also. But this particular spot and others might be taken by the full screen edit features in the coming versions. So, live with that for the meanwhile. You could actually create such a button with user custom buttons. Why in the upper left corner ?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 10:41:06 PM

Yes, I&#39;m familiar with E17. I am talking about the wasted cell in the column heading. I just want to put some text in that cell, like &#34;Edit,&#34; for example.

What I was saying about the images and the links is that there is a workaround using MagicCell. It goes something like this (just the highlights):

X.dbUnit = 800
X.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT Client_Type_ID, Description, 1 as &#39;Edit&#39; FROM Client_Types&#34;
X.dbEditHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbGridHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID&#34;
X.dbFilterHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Client_Types, BookMarkFlds=Client_Type_ID, RecordScope=Single&#34;
X.dbMagicCell = &#34;(*[]#|~/)Edit**<a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditUpdate::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=update&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/updateicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;18&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a><a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditDelete::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=delete&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/deleteicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;20&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a>&#34;

This creates the same icon column as if it had been specified in the EditParams, but with the text &#39;Edit&#39; in that empty cell at the top of the column.

Is there an easier way?

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/9/01 9:03:28 PM

look at examle E17 on the site&#39;s examples page. The following make up the edit icon column ->

X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Employees,BookMarkFlds=0,EditVa  lidateName=PreventDel(),&#34; &_
&#34;UpdateIcon=True,DeleteIcon=True,EditIconsLayo  ut=Left&#34;


Are you saying that there is a wasted cell there at the column heading of this icon row and you would like to put an image there and HREF that yourself ?



------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 8:35:49 PM

Does anyone know a way to specify a column heading for the grid column that contains the Edit Icons? I don&#39;t much like the look of the blank column heading that you get by default.

Yes, I know it&#39;s possible to do this manually. You can turn off the Edit Icons, specify a dummy column in the SQL (using the name you want for the column heading), and then use MagicCell on that column to display the icon images and construct the correct URLs for their links. I use this method with a Javascript function when I want to pop up a separate window for editing a child table. But it&#39;s a lot of work for a simple result when the default icon behavior is what I want and I&#39;m just missing the column heading.

If there isn&#39;t a way, can you add this to the wish list, Frank, please?

TIA.

Steve Diamond

----------


## Steve Diamond

* Why doesn&#39;t that code run in your environment? It&#39;s a minor modification of one of your own examples. What happens when you run example E17 in your environment? What happens when you run my code?

* What will that cell be used for in the new versions?

Thanks.

SD

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/15/01 12:03:07 AM

* previous message code is something I cannot run. 
* IconColumnHeading sounds fine except this cell will be used in the new versions.




------------
Steve Diamond at 8/14/01 8:54:09 PM

See previous message for illustrative code. And by the way, I don&#39;t see why backwards compatibility should be an issue. Why not just add a new parameter to EditParams, like &#34;IconColumnHeading&#34;? If it&#39;s not present, then you get an empty TH cell, just like now. If it is present, then its value goes into the TH cell.


------------
Frank Kwong at 8/14/01 7:44:25 PM

Can you give me some simple code in NWIND to illustrate this &#34;bug&#34;. Something I can cut paste and run. If it is a big then it&#39;ll be fixed. If it is an app then there are bigger and better solution coming and providing a way out like this is not appropriate becasue the new version has to be backwards compatible. BTW, what is the final purpose of this upper-left button and why it cannot be dbCustomButtons i the nav bar?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/14/01 7:18:37 PM

Actually, further testing has shown that what I did using MagicCell is not so good after all. It works fine in isolation, meaning when only one page uses this technique. But as soon as I have two pages using it in the same session, clicking on one of my icons gives this message - &#34;Error: Illegal access of editing functions&#34; - instead of going into EditUpdate or EditDelete mode.

I am using different unit numbers for the pages. Even when I execute the dbReset method on the unit for the current page upon first entry, the error message still occurs.

Curiously, one way to make it work correctly is to put in the standard UpdateIcon and DeleteIcon using EditParams (in addition to the icons generated by MagicCell). Of course, this gives a redundant column. Now you have two columns, each containing an UpdateIcon and a DeleteIcon. In this case, the MagicCell-generated icons DO WORK CORRECTLY. But as soon as you eliminate the icons from EditParams, you go back to getting an error when you click on the MagicCell-generated icons.

This kind of looks like a bug. But it was never a great way of accomplishing my objective anyway. All I want to do is specify a text string for that &#34;wasted&#34; or empty cell at the top of the column that has the icons. Please add this to the wish list.

Thanks much.

Steve Diamond

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/10/01 1:33:12 AM

What you did is alreay pretty good. There are really not too much code involved. The next easy thing is for me to provide this option in the properties which is very easy also. But this particular spot and others might be taken by the full screen edit features in the coming versions. So, live with that for the meanwhile. You could actually create such a button with user custom buttons. Why in the upper left corner ?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 10:41:06 PM

Yes, I&#39;m familiar with E17. I am talking about the wasted cell in the column heading. I just want to put some text in that cell, like &#34;Edit,&#34; for example.

What I was saying about the images and the links is that there is a workaround using MagicCell. It goes something like this (just the highlights):

X.dbUnit = 800
X.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT Client_Type_ID, Description, 1 as &#39;Edit&#39; FROM Client_Types&#34;
X.dbEditHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbGridHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID&#34;
X.dbFilterHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Client_Types, BookMarkFlds=Client_Type_ID, RecordScope=Single&#34;
X.dbMagicCell = &#34;(*[]#|~/)Edit**<a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditUpdate::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=update&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/updateicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;18&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a><a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditDelete::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=delete&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/deleteicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;20&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a>&#34;

This creates the same icon column as if it had been specified in the EditParams, but with the text &#39;Edit&#39; in that empty cell at the top of the column.

Is there an easier way?

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/9/01 9:03:28 PM

look at examle E17 on the site&#39;s examples page. The following make up the edit icon column ->

X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Employees,BookMarkFlds=0,EditVa  lidateName=PreventDel(),&#34; &_
&#34;UpdateIcon=True,DeleteIcon=True,EditIconsLayo  ut=Left&#34;


Are you saying that there is a wasted cell there at the column heading of this icon row and you would like to put an image there and HREF that yourself ?



------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 8:35:49 PM

Does anyone know a way to specify a column heading for the grid column that contains the Edit Icons? I don&#39;t much like the look of the blank column heading that you get by default.

Yes, I know it&#39;s possible to do this manually. You can turn off the Edit Icons, specify a dummy column in the SQL (using the name you want for the column heading), and then use MagicCell on that column to display the icon images and construct the correct URLs for their links. I use this method with a Javascript function when I want to pop up a separate window for editing a child table. But it&#39;s a lot of work for a simple result when the default icon behavior is what I want and I&#39;m just missing the column heading.

If there isn&#39;t a way, can you add this to the wish list, Frank, please?

TIA.

Steve Diamond

----------


## Frank Kwong

* You mean I can cut and paste your code to run ?
* The cell might be for full screen add, delete or update.

Also, you did not give the reason of using a custom button instead one in the corner.


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/15/01 7:21:53 PM

* Why doesn&#39;t that code run in your environment? It&#39;s a minor modification of one of your own examples. What happens when you run example E17 in your environment? What happens when you run my code?

* What will that cell be used for in the new versions?

Thanks.

SD

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/15/01 12:03:07 AM

* previous message code is something I cannot run. 
* IconColumnHeading sounds fine except this cell will be used in the new versions.




------------
Steve Diamond at 8/14/01 8:54:09 PM

See previous message for illustrative code. And by the way, I don&#39;t see why backwards compatibility should be an issue. Why not just add a new parameter to EditParams, like &#34;IconColumnHeading&#34;? If it&#39;s not present, then you get an empty TH cell, just like now. If it is present, then its value goes into the TH cell.


------------
Frank Kwong at 8/14/01 7:44:25 PM

Can you give me some simple code in NWIND to illustrate this &#34;bug&#34;. Something I can cut paste and run. If it is a big then it&#39;ll be fixed. If it is an app then there are bigger and better solution coming and providing a way out like this is not appropriate becasue the new version has to be backwards compatible. BTW, what is the final purpose of this upper-left button and why it cannot be dbCustomButtons i the nav bar?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/14/01 7:18:37 PM

Actually, further testing has shown that what I did using MagicCell is not so good after all. It works fine in isolation, meaning when only one page uses this technique. But as soon as I have two pages using it in the same session, clicking on one of my icons gives this message - &#34;Error: Illegal access of editing functions&#34; - instead of going into EditUpdate or EditDelete mode.

I am using different unit numbers for the pages. Even when I execute the dbReset method on the unit for the current page upon first entry, the error message still occurs.

Curiously, one way to make it work correctly is to put in the standard UpdateIcon and DeleteIcon using EditParams (in addition to the icons generated by MagicCell). Of course, this gives a redundant column. Now you have two columns, each containing an UpdateIcon and a DeleteIcon. In this case, the MagicCell-generated icons DO WORK CORRECTLY. But as soon as you eliminate the icons from EditParams, you go back to getting an error when you click on the MagicCell-generated icons.

This kind of looks like a bug. But it was never a great way of accomplishing my objective anyway. All I want to do is specify a text string for that &#34;wasted&#34; or empty cell at the top of the column that has the icons. Please add this to the wish list.

Thanks much.

Steve Diamond

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/10/01 1:33:12 AM

What you did is alreay pretty good. There are really not too much code involved. The next easy thing is for me to provide this option in the properties which is very easy also. But this particular spot and others might be taken by the full screen edit features in the coming versions. So, live with that for the meanwhile. You could actually create such a button with user custom buttons. Why in the upper left corner ?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 10:41:06 PM

Yes, I&#39;m familiar with E17. I am talking about the wasted cell in the column heading. I just want to put some text in that cell, like &#34;Edit,&#34; for example.

What I was saying about the images and the links is that there is a workaround using MagicCell. It goes something like this (just the highlights):

X.dbUnit = 800
X.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT Client_Type_ID, Description, 1 as &#39;Edit&#39; FROM Client_Types&#34;
X.dbEditHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbGridHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID&#34;
X.dbFilterHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Client_Types, BookMarkFlds=Client_Type_ID, RecordScope=Single&#34;
X.dbMagicCell = &#34;(*[]#|~/)Edit**<a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditUpdate::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=update&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/updateicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;18&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a><a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditDelete::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=delete&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/deleteicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;20&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a>&#34;

This creates the same icon column as if it had been specified in the EditParams, but with the text &#39;Edit&#39; in that empty cell at the top of the column.

Is there an easier way?

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/9/01 9:03:28 PM

look at examle E17 on the site&#39;s examples page. The following make up the edit icon column ->

X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Employees,BookMarkFlds=0,EditVa  lidateName=PreventDel(),&#34; &_
&#34;UpdateIcon=True,DeleteIcon=True,EditIconsLayo  ut=Left&#34;


Are you saying that there is a wasted cell there at the column heading of this icon row and you would like to put an image there and HREF that yourself ?



------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 8:35:49 PM

Does anyone know a way to specify a column heading for the grid column that contains the Edit Icons? I don&#39;t much like the look of the blank column heading that you get by default.

Yes, I know it&#39;s possible to do this manually. You can turn off the Edit Icons, specify a dummy column in the SQL (using the name you want for the column heading), and then use MagicCell on that column to display the icon images and construct the correct URLs for their links. I use this method with a Javascript function when I want to pop up a separate window for editing a child table. But it&#39;s a lot of work for a simple result when the default icon behavior is what I want and I&#39;m just missing the column heading.

If there isn&#39;t a way, can you add this to the wish list, Frank, please?

TIA.

Steve Diamond

----------


## John

Hi Guys,

Boy this thread is getting deep!  Maybe I can jump in and clarify the key point that seems to have missed and help out?

Steve does not want a BUTTON.  He doesn&#39;t want you to be able to CLICK on anything or DO anything.  That&#39;s why adding a custom button won&#39;t help at all.

He simply wants a TEXT LABEL to appear above the edit icons in the heading row.  That&#39;s it.  He wants to be able to change it to &#34;Edit&#34; or &#34;View&#34; or &#39;Please click an Icon below&#34;.  Again, it&#39;s not a button or a link, just a text label to help out his users.

Hope that helps!

Thanks,
John



------------
Frank Kwong at 8/15/01 11:14:13 PM

* You mean I can cut and paste your code to run ?
* The cell might be for full screen add, delete or update.

Also, you did not give the reason of using a custom button instead one in the corner.


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/15/01 7:21:53 PM

* Why doesn&#39;t that code run in your environment? It&#39;s a minor modification of one of your own examples. What happens when you run example E17 in your environment? What happens when you run my code?

* What will that cell be used for in the new versions?

Thanks.

SD

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/15/01 12:03:07 AM

* previous message code is something I cannot run. 
* IconColumnHeading sounds fine except this cell will be used in the new versions.




------------
Steve Diamond at 8/14/01 8:54:09 PM

See previous message for illustrative code. And by the way, I don&#39;t see why backwards compatibility should be an issue. Why not just add a new parameter to EditParams, like &#34;IconColumnHeading&#34;? If it&#39;s not present, then you get an empty TH cell, just like now. If it is present, then its value goes into the TH cell.


------------
Frank Kwong at 8/14/01 7:44:25 PM

Can you give me some simple code in NWIND to illustrate this &#34;bug&#34;. Something I can cut paste and run. If it is a big then it&#39;ll be fixed. If it is an app then there are bigger and better solution coming and providing a way out like this is not appropriate becasue the new version has to be backwards compatible. BTW, what is the final purpose of this upper-left button and why it cannot be dbCustomButtons i the nav bar?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/14/01 7:18:37 PM

Actually, further testing has shown that what I did using MagicCell is not so good after all. It works fine in isolation, meaning when only one page uses this technique. But as soon as I have two pages using it in the same session, clicking on one of my icons gives this message - &#34;Error: Illegal access of editing functions&#34; - instead of going into EditUpdate or EditDelete mode.

I am using different unit numbers for the pages. Even when I execute the dbReset method on the unit for the current page upon first entry, the error message still occurs.

Curiously, one way to make it work correctly is to put in the standard UpdateIcon and DeleteIcon using EditParams (in addition to the icons generated by MagicCell). Of course, this gives a redundant column. Now you have two columns, each containing an UpdateIcon and a DeleteIcon. In this case, the MagicCell-generated icons DO WORK CORRECTLY. But as soon as you eliminate the icons from EditParams, you go back to getting an error when you click on the MagicCell-generated icons.

This kind of looks like a bug. But it was never a great way of accomplishing my objective anyway. All I want to do is specify a text string for that &#34;wasted&#34; or empty cell at the top of the column that has the icons. Please add this to the wish list.

Thanks much.

Steve Diamond

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/10/01 1:33:12 AM

What you did is alreay pretty good. There are really not too much code involved. The next easy thing is for me to provide this option in the properties which is very easy also. But this particular spot and others might be taken by the full screen edit features in the coming versions. So, live with that for the meanwhile. You could actually create such a button with user custom buttons. Why in the upper left corner ?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 10:41:06 PM

Yes, I&#39;m familiar with E17. I am talking about the wasted cell in the column heading. I just want to put some text in that cell, like &#34;Edit,&#34; for example.

What I was saying about the images and the links is that there is a workaround using MagicCell. It goes something like this (just the highlights):

X.dbUnit = 800
X.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT Client_Type_ID, Description, 1 as &#39;Edit&#39; FROM Client_Types&#34;
X.dbEditHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbGridHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID&#34;
X.dbFilterHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Client_Types, BookMarkFlds=Client_Type_ID, RecordScope=Single&#34;
X.dbMagicCell = &#34;(*[]#|~/)Edit**<a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditUpdate::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=update&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/updateicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;18&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a><a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditDelete::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=delete&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/deleteicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;20&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a>&#34;

This creates the same icon column as if it had been specified in the EditParams, but with the text &#39;Edit&#39; in that empty cell at the top of the column.

Is there an easier way?

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/9/01 9:03:28 PM

look at examle E17 on the site&#39;s examples page. The following make up the edit icon column ->

X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Employees,BookMarkFlds=0,EditVa  lidateName=PreventDel(),&#34; &_
&#34;UpdateIcon=True,DeleteIcon=True,EditIconsLayo  ut=Left&#34;


Are you saying that there is a wasted cell there at the column heading of this icon row and you would like to put an image there and HREF that yourself ?



------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 8:35:49 PM

Does anyone know a way to specify a column heading for the grid column that contains the Edit Icons? I don&#39;t much like the look of the blank column heading that you get by default.

Yes, I know it&#39;s possible to do this manually. You can turn off the Edit Icons, specify a dummy column in the SQL (using the name you want for the column heading), and then use MagicCell on that column to display the icon images and construct the correct URLs for their links. I use this method with a Javascript function when I want to pop up a separate window for editing a child table. But it&#39;s a lot of work for a simple result when the default icon behavior is what I want and I&#39;m just missing the column heading.

If there isn&#39;t a way, can you add this to the wish list, Frank, please?

TIA.

Steve Diamond

----------


## Steve Diamond

Yes, certainly you can cut and paste my code. I posted two different examples. Save each one as a separate ASP page. The differences between them are explained in that post. If you run them and read my post, you will understand what I&#39;ve been talking about.


------------
Frank Kwong at 8/15/01 11:14:13 PM

* You mean I can cut and paste your code to run ?
* The cell might be for full screen add, delete or update.

Also, you did not give the reason of using a custom button instead one in the corner.


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/15/01 7:21:53 PM

* Why doesn&#39;t that code run in your environment? It&#39;s a minor modification of one of your own examples. What happens when you run example E17 in your environment? What happens when you run my code?

* What will that cell be used for in the new versions?

Thanks.

SD

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/15/01 12:03:07 AM

* previous message code is something I cannot run. 
* IconColumnHeading sounds fine except this cell will be used in the new versions.




------------
Steve Diamond at 8/14/01 8:54:09 PM

See previous message for illustrative code. And by the way, I don&#39;t see why backwards compatibility should be an issue. Why not just add a new parameter to EditParams, like &#34;IconColumnHeading&#34;? If it&#39;s not present, then you get an empty TH cell, just like now. If it is present, then its value goes into the TH cell.


------------
Frank Kwong at 8/14/01 7:44:25 PM

Can you give me some simple code in NWIND to illustrate this &#34;bug&#34;. Something I can cut paste and run. If it is a big then it&#39;ll be fixed. If it is an app then there are bigger and better solution coming and providing a way out like this is not appropriate becasue the new version has to be backwards compatible. BTW, what is the final purpose of this upper-left button and why it cannot be dbCustomButtons i the nav bar?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/14/01 7:18:37 PM

Actually, further testing has shown that what I did using MagicCell is not so good after all. It works fine in isolation, meaning when only one page uses this technique. But as soon as I have two pages using it in the same session, clicking on one of my icons gives this message - &#34;Error: Illegal access of editing functions&#34; - instead of going into EditUpdate or EditDelete mode.

I am using different unit numbers for the pages. Even when I execute the dbReset method on the unit for the current page upon first entry, the error message still occurs.

Curiously, one way to make it work correctly is to put in the standard UpdateIcon and DeleteIcon using EditParams (in addition to the icons generated by MagicCell). Of course, this gives a redundant column. Now you have two columns, each containing an UpdateIcon and a DeleteIcon. In this case, the MagicCell-generated icons DO WORK CORRECTLY. But as soon as you eliminate the icons from EditParams, you go back to getting an error when you click on the MagicCell-generated icons.

This kind of looks like a bug. But it was never a great way of accomplishing my objective anyway. All I want to do is specify a text string for that &#34;wasted&#34; or empty cell at the top of the column that has the icons. Please add this to the wish list.

Thanks much.

Steve Diamond

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/10/01 1:33:12 AM

What you did is alreay pretty good. There are really not too much code involved. The next easy thing is for me to provide this option in the properties which is very easy also. But this particular spot and others might be taken by the full screen edit features in the coming versions. So, live with that for the meanwhile. You could actually create such a button with user custom buttons. Why in the upper left corner ?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 10:41:06 PM

Yes, I&#39;m familiar with E17. I am talking about the wasted cell in the column heading. I just want to put some text in that cell, like &#34;Edit,&#34; for example.

What I was saying about the images and the links is that there is a workaround using MagicCell. It goes something like this (just the highlights):

X.dbUnit = 800
X.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT Client_Type_ID, Description, 1 as &#39;Edit&#39; FROM Client_Types&#34;
X.dbEditHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbGridHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID&#34;
X.dbFilterHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Client_Types, BookMarkFlds=Client_Type_ID, RecordScope=Single&#34;
X.dbMagicCell = &#34;(*[]#|~/)Edit**<a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditUpdate::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=update&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/updateicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;18&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a><a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditDelete::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=delete&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/deleteicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;20&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a>&#34;

This creates the same icon column as if it had been specified in the EditParams, but with the text &#39;Edit&#39; in that empty cell at the top of the column.

Is there an easier way?

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/9/01 9:03:28 PM

look at examle E17 on the site&#39;s examples page. The following make up the edit icon column ->

X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Employees,BookMarkFlds=0,EditVa  lidateName=PreventDel(),&#34; &_
&#34;UpdateIcon=True,DeleteIcon=True,EditIconsLayo  ut=Left&#34;


Are you saying that there is a wasted cell there at the column heading of this icon row and you would like to put an image there and HREF that yourself ?



------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 8:35:49 PM

Does anyone know a way to specify a column heading for the grid column that contains the Edit Icons? I don&#39;t much like the look of the blank column heading that you get by default.

Yes, I know it&#39;s possible to do this manually. You can turn off the Edit Icons, specify a dummy column in the SQL (using the name you want for the column heading), and then use MagicCell on that column to display the icon images and construct the correct URLs for their links. I use this method with a Javascript function when I want to pop up a separate window for editing a child table. But it&#39;s a lot of work for a simple result when the default icon behavior is what I want and I&#39;m just missing the column heading.

If there isn&#39;t a way, can you add this to the wish list, Frank, please?

TIA.

Steve Diamond

----------


## Frank Kwong

OK, now I understand. I&#39;ll provide something for that.


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/16/01 5:02:14 PM

Yes, certainly you can cut and paste my code. I posted two different examples. Save each one as a separate ASP page. The differences between them are explained in that post. If you run them and read my post, you will understand what I&#39;ve been talking about.


------------
Frank Kwong at 8/15/01 11:14:13 PM

* You mean I can cut and paste your code to run ?
* The cell might be for full screen add, delete or update.

Also, you did not give the reason of using a custom button instead one in the corner.


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/15/01 7:21:53 PM

* Why doesn&#39;t that code run in your environment? It&#39;s a minor modification of one of your own examples. What happens when you run example E17 in your environment? What happens when you run my code?

* What will that cell be used for in the new versions?

Thanks.

SD

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/15/01 12:03:07 AM

* previous message code is something I cannot run. 
* IconColumnHeading sounds fine except this cell will be used in the new versions.




------------
Steve Diamond at 8/14/01 8:54:09 PM

See previous message for illustrative code. And by the way, I don&#39;t see why backwards compatibility should be an issue. Why not just add a new parameter to EditParams, like &#34;IconColumnHeading&#34;? If it&#39;s not present, then you get an empty TH cell, just like now. If it is present, then its value goes into the TH cell.


------------
Frank Kwong at 8/14/01 7:44:25 PM

Can you give me some simple code in NWIND to illustrate this &#34;bug&#34;. Something I can cut paste and run. If it is a big then it&#39;ll be fixed. If it is an app then there are bigger and better solution coming and providing a way out like this is not appropriate becasue the new version has to be backwards compatible. BTW, what is the final purpose of this upper-left button and why it cannot be dbCustomButtons i the nav bar?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/14/01 7:18:37 PM

Actually, further testing has shown that what I did using MagicCell is not so good after all. It works fine in isolation, meaning when only one page uses this technique. But as soon as I have two pages using it in the same session, clicking on one of my icons gives this message - &#34;Error: Illegal access of editing functions&#34; - instead of going into EditUpdate or EditDelete mode.

I am using different unit numbers for the pages. Even when I execute the dbReset method on the unit for the current page upon first entry, the error message still occurs.

Curiously, one way to make it work correctly is to put in the standard UpdateIcon and DeleteIcon using EditParams (in addition to the icons generated by MagicCell). Of course, this gives a redundant column. Now you have two columns, each containing an UpdateIcon and a DeleteIcon. In this case, the MagicCell-generated icons DO WORK CORRECTLY. But as soon as you eliminate the icons from EditParams, you go back to getting an error when you click on the MagicCell-generated icons.

This kind of looks like a bug. But it was never a great way of accomplishing my objective anyway. All I want to do is specify a text string for that &#34;wasted&#34; or empty cell at the top of the column that has the icons. Please add this to the wish list.

Thanks much.

Steve Diamond

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/10/01 1:33:12 AM

What you did is alreay pretty good. There are really not too much code involved. The next easy thing is for me to provide this option in the properties which is very easy also. But this particular spot and others might be taken by the full screen edit features in the coming versions. So, live with that for the meanwhile. You could actually create such a button with user custom buttons. Why in the upper left corner ?


------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 10:41:06 PM

Yes, I&#39;m familiar with E17. I am talking about the wasted cell in the column heading. I just want to put some text in that cell, like &#34;Edit,&#34; for example.

What I was saying about the images and the links is that there is a workaround using MagicCell. It goes something like this (just the highlights):

X.dbUnit = 800
X.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT Client_Type_ID, Description, 1 as &#39;Edit&#39; FROM Client_Types&#34;
X.dbEditHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbGridHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID&#34;
X.dbFilterHideFlds = &#34;Client_Type_ID, Edit&#34;
X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Client_Types, BookMarkFlds=Client_Type_ID, RecordScope=Single&#34;
X.dbMagicCell = &#34;(*[]#|~/)Edit**<a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditUpdate::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=update&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/updateicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;18&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a><a href=&#34;&#34;#Me#?aspDBBut_800=aspdbEditDelete::  #AspdbIndex#&aspDBUnit=_800&aspDBClick_800=delete&  aspdbEBM_800=&#34; & Server.URLEncode(&#34;Client_Type_ID=&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;#(0)#&#34;&#34;><img src=&#34;&#34;../aspdb/images/deleteicon.gif&#34;&#34; width=&#34;&#34;20&#34;&#34; height=&#34;&#34;16&#34;&#34; border=&#34;&#34;0&#34;&#34;></a>&#34;

This creates the same icon column as if it had been specified in the EditParams, but with the text &#39;Edit&#39; in that empty cell at the top of the column.

Is there an easier way?

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/9/01 9:03:28 PM

look at examle E17 on the site&#39;s examples page. The following make up the edit icon column ->

X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Employees,BookMarkFlds=0,EditVa  lidateName=PreventDel(),&#34; &_
&#34;UpdateIcon=True,DeleteIcon=True,EditIconsLayo  ut=Left&#34;


Are you saying that there is a wasted cell there at the column heading of this icon row and you would like to put an image there and HREF that yourself ?



------------
Steve Diamond at 8/9/01 8:35:49 PM

Does anyone know a way to specify a column heading for the grid column that contains the Edit Icons? I don&#39;t much like the look of the blank column heading that you get by default.

Yes, I know it&#39;s possible to do this manually. You can turn off the Edit Icons, specify a dummy column in the SQL (using the name you want for the column heading), and then use MagicCell on that column to display the icon images and construct the correct URLs for their links. I use this method with a Javascript function when I want to pop up a separate window for editing a child table. But it&#39;s a lot of work for a simple result when the default icon behavior is what I want and I&#39;m just missing the column heading.

If there isn&#39;t a way, can you add this to the wish list, Frank, please?

TIA.

Steve Diamond

----------

